# Stranger project # 1 -66/365 (comments)



## quinn

I'm gonna try and do a 365 of strangers.I have to ask for permission just so it's a little more personable.Here is # 1


----------



## Crickett

Cool! Great start to it! I'm too shy to approach strangers so I could never feel comfortable doing one of these projects!


----------



## rip18

That's a great start!  It's likely that you'll meet some neat folks in the next year!

Are you going to post them all in this thread???


----------



## quinn

Thanks ya'll! No rip, i haven't fiqure out those details yet. I'm not sure if everybody will want to see them ?


----------



## quinn

Oh yeah and today it was mrs. Cornilea. I'll share her when i get home. Stuck out late on a project at work.


----------



## rip18

quinn said:


> Thanks ya'll! No rip, i haven't fiqure out those details yet. I'm sure if everybody will want to see them ?



I'd be interested in seeing them...  The details of the some of the shots/interactions will be neat as well.  So I'd like to see them shared somewhere that you could at least put captions with the images...  

And it would be neat to be able to give your models one URL where their images would be posted (and they could download them?), whether that be here, a Flicker account, or whatever...


----------



## cornpile

Good start on your project


----------



## Hoss

Cool project, quinn and a great start.  I've never been one much for shooting people shots, but I'm thinking I'll learn a few things from your project. 

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg

Nice idea.  You are off to a good start.


----------



## quinn

Thanks ya'll,your  right I need a way for them to view them and get a copy if wanted as well.I also got talking with Mrs. Cornelia and I kinda liked that too.

#2/365
Mrs. Cornelia , I met her and her husband  Frank on the Hooch yesterday. She is a professer at one of the smaller colledges.She is 60 years old and Frank is 70.He has a boken back so it's just great he can even get around!He retired at 62,if you work the extra years like they want you too for the extra money it takes 18 years before you ever see any of that money.She has two side businesses,she is a wellness educator and a floral designer.She is a juice plus distributor and they come in capsules or chewables!


----------



## Crickett

#2


----------



## rip18

I like that one & the story too!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

quinn said:


> Thanks ya'll,your right I need a way for them to view them and get a copy if wanted as well.I also got talking with Mrs. Cornelia and I kinda liked that too.
> 
> 
> 
> #2/365
> Mrs. Cornelia , I met her and her husband Frank on the Hooch yesterday. She is a professer at one of the smaller colledges.She is 60 years old and Frank is 70.He has a boken back so it's just great he can even get around!He retired at 62,if you work the extra years like they want you too for the extra money it takes 18 years before you ever see any of that money.She has two side businesses,she is a wellness educator and a floral designer.She is a juice plus distributor and they come in capsules or chewables!


 

Quinn part of the reason I retired when I did was just for that reason could have worked another couple of year but it would have only amounted to 50 bucks a month and now that I'm going to turn 61 I feel I made the right decision  going when I did. ENJOY LIFE NOW it could end at anytime and you just extentend theirs with those AWESOME shots. They can put those shot in an album and no matter which one out lives the other  They can look back and remember how GOOD it was back then


----------



## carver

They look great quinn,maybe if they pull the pictures from here,they will see how cool this site is.


----------



## quinn

This is Capt Roi,he was working at the Hong Kong Market in the fish maket.


----------



## Crickett

quinn said:


> This is Capt Roi,he was working at the Hong Kong Market in the fish maket.



Awesome!


----------



## gregg dudley

Very neat projects and outstanding pictures!


----------



## quinn

Thanks ya'll! I just wanted to say is i'm 4 for 6. I've had 2 no's! I don't like those!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Quinn what you got so far is AWESOME  I've always been told success come with failure and you learn from your mistakes. Just keep at it and you'll get what you want.

Mike


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

Quinn , I realize that "Critique " is not a good word on this site , BUT , The composition ,on these is spot-on ! All three shots look well thought out ,  what can i say "I really Like them !!".. I too would enjoy following this project of yours ,and meeting these new faces through your commentary . This is really a neat Idea !


----------



## quinn

Thanks's ya'll!I'm really diggin it so far!I tried to snake my way out and get somebody to help me out,cause my computer is at the dr but i got it!

This woman was waiting on her daughters at the Thiftyfood Market.We couldn't communicate but she gave me the nod for a picture.I'm not sure what she said to her daughters when they got back...but they all turned around and looked at me.They all walked off chatting in some language I could'nt understand!


----------



## Lee Woodie

Well your off to a great start you've got some great shots Quinn


----------



## quinn

thanks Lee!I've only got 360 more days!


----------



## leo

Quinn I am Impressed with your idea, and even more Impressed with with the results so far ..... keep up the Great work !!!!


----------



## quinn

Well thank you leo! Todays guest is natalia! I say wow, i hope it works out to shoot her again!


----------



## rip18

Still neat shots & stories!  Keep them coming!


----------



## quinn

okay here's Natalia!She works at a paint store in roswell.She's in her fourth year of college.The first three years she went to Georgia,now she goes to Ga. State.She's majoring in philosophy and wants to be a writer.I hope I run into her again with a little bit better light!


----------



## DRB1313

This is a crazy kewl idea.  I like it and I will be following along as you go.


----------



## quinn

Well thank you sir!I've only got 359 strangers to meet now!


----------



## Crickett




----------



## cornpile

I think this is a dang cool project and the different people you meet along the way is awesome .Just a great idea which in the end will make you a portrait pro.


----------



## quinn

Well here is Raymond he has a veggie stand in Atlanta on the corner of Briarciff Rd and Ponce de Leon Rd.He spoke with a jamacian accent.He was a nice enough man.He wasn't so keen on the idea of a picture.i assured him it 's okay to say no,I'm still going to buy the plums,A onion and some boiled peanuts.His friend told him not to but he said okay mon,just not to close.We talked a little while longer and I was explaining the project more to him.He was excited before i left.If anybody's in that area stop by and tell him you seen him on the internet!I ate the peanuts on the way home!i'm using a new editing program that I don't know how to use yet.


----------



## Crickett

Just curious, what program are you using?


----------



## quinn

Paintshop Photo Pro x3?My sister-in-law gave it to me for christmas Last year or the year before.I like to use pse10 just cause I know how to do what I need.Have you ever used this on


----------



## Crickett

quinn said:


> Paintshop Photo Pro x3?My sister-in-law gave it to me for christmas Lasty year or the year before.I like to use pse10 jue?st cause I know how to do what I need.Have you ever used this on



Nah I hadn't used that one before. Im like you I like pse10  but unfortunately I don't have that right now. I downloaded the free trial a while back but just haven't had the funds to buy it yet. 

What do you think of the program so far?


----------



## quinn

it's okay,But mostly just unfamilar with where the tools I use are!


----------



## quinn

This is Blue, he's a traveling guitar player ,a cheesehead from Milwaukee,Wisconson.This is his second time going thru Atlanta.He didn't have much luck the first time,so he guess' it's hit or miss around here!He's just trying to get enough money to move on.I didn't ask him to sing so I'm not sure if he does or not.I let him look at the couple of shots I took and I said I like the one with the head tilt!He told me that was his signature move.I threw a couple of bucks in his guitar case and left him playing.


----------



## Crickett

quinn; said:
			
		

> This is Blue, he's a traveling guitar player ,a cheesehead from Milwaukee,Wisconson.This is his second time going thru Atlanta.He didn't have much luck the first time,so he guess' it's hit or miss around here!He's just trying to get enough money to move on.I didn't ask him to sing so I'm not sure if he does or not.I let him look at the couple of shots I took and I said I like the one with the head tilt!He told me that was his signature move.I threw a couple of bucks in his guitar case and left him playing.


This one is my favorite so far!


----------



## DRB1313

Keep up the good work Bud!  This is really Kewl.  Now you got me wanting some boiled peanuts.


----------



## quinn

Thanks Ya'll!Ol raymond closed at 9 David!


----------



## rip18

You sure are getting some cool shots and great stories!  You've got to share the story of the first time somebody tells you "No!"

I'm sure enjoying this series (and can't believe that you are 1/52 of the way through already!).


----------



## gregg dudley

I am really enjoying this.  Great shots.


----------



## quinn

Thanks ya'll! Thats what i said crickett!rip i've had 6 no anseers... 4 yesterday alone! I was going to keep count but i'm not sure i want to know!


----------



## Hoss

You are getting some wonderful shots, quinn.  Again, great project.

Hoss


----------



## quinn

Well I'm behind in posting but still got the streak taking them daily.
This is John V. he's retired.they have lived in the same house for forty years.There's a little horse park across the street that I was coming to look at.He said it has been there since the civil war.His whole front yard is planted in dalihas.He and his 2 labs were out watering their beauties.I'm sure I will make a visit back over to John's place.


----------



## Shug

Great pictures & stories. Enjoying them very much.


----------



## quinn

Thanks Shug! 
This is Chris,she works at the rightous room in Atalnta on Ponce-de-leon ave.She'a bartender,waitess,cook whatever hat is thrown her way she gladly puts it on!I stopped in there hoping to find a interesting person on the patio or behind the bar.When she came to the table I had hoped I found # 9.She is one of the sweetest most beautiful person you could meet,on the inside as well as the outside!Sorry fellows she is a married woman.I would love another chance to shoot with Chris.Matter of fact I saw a old blue and white ford falcon that would good well with her pin-up girl style!


----------



## cornpile

I really like the side profile shots and the way you photograph them in just normal everyday life.


----------



## gregg dudley

That photo shows a lot about her personality with the cat tattoo, the posture, and the hair.  Nice.


----------



## rip18

I'm still enjoying this!  I like that the mods have set up a thread for posting the photos where everyone can just look at the photos quickly, and we can still comment over here!


----------



## quinn

Thanks ya'll!me too rip that was awesome of hoss to take ghe time to do it!now i hope to get it caught up tonight with posting the shots! Right nOw i have edith and sweet pea to get up!


----------



## Crickett

Love the pin-up girl style! That would be awesome if you could get some photos of her like you mentioned above w/ the car! 

That reminds me.....I never posted a pic from the Woodstock parade of the roller derby girl! I'll have to post that one in a little while!


----------



## Hoss

> that was awesome of hoss to take ghe time to do it!



Well now quinn you know there will be a price to pay.  You have got to continue to share information on the shots and tips and pointers for us non-portrait photogrphers.

Hoss


----------



## quinn




----------



## quinn




----------



## rip18

That's a cool shot of Sammie too!


----------



## quinn




----------



## quinn




----------



## wvdawg

Looking good Quinn - enjoying the journey!


----------



## rip18

More good ones!


----------



## carver

Love'em quinn,keep them coming


----------



## rip18

Great low light bar shot additions!


----------



## quinn

Thanks ya'll!Yeah rip I could just hang out in the bars and get some great shots!


----------



## quinn

A  little no update,I've had 9 no answers so far,no threats and alot of funny looks!


----------



## rip18

Love the eyes on Megan and Princess Emmie!


----------



## quinn

Thanks rip! They were a beautiful mom and daughter!


----------



## cornpile

Awesome shots,all of em


----------



## gregg dudley

Still loving this project.


----------



## Crickett

Naked Cowboy


----------



## quinn

I knew you'd like him Crickett!


----------



## Crickett

quinn said:


> I knew you'd like him Crickett!





I like the new ones you've added especially of the stranger viewing the stranger thread.


----------



## Hoss

You are getting some great shots, quinn.

Hoss


----------



## rip18

I really enjoy keeping up with your stranger shots...  I like the treatment you gave Mr. Jimmy...


----------



## carver

Sure a diverse bunch of people quinn,keep it up.


----------



## Lonestar

Great work. Mesmerizing.


----------



## quinn

Thanks ya'll! I'm sorry i'm so far behind. I have been getting the shots just behind in sharing them.


----------



## rip18

I bet Dragon Con was a target rich environment!  Keep on keeping on!


----------



## cre8foru

I'm really enjoying lookin at these. Great idea and awesome photos.


----------



## rip18

More neat ones!


----------



## Hoss

Still getting great shots, quinn.  Keep it going.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett

Great additions Quinn! My son loves the one of Darth Maul! He asked me if it was the real Darth Maul. He was disappointed when I told him no.


----------



## Samuelization

Thanks for shairing your pics. and info.  That was Awsome.


----------



## Crickett

*My favorite*

This 1 is my favorite of the most recent ones you've posted. 
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7233645&postcount=59


----------



## quinn

Thanks crickett, i do love the colors in this one!


----------

